# CD 49 AND STILL NO AF IS THIS NORMAL.



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi 
I just wanted to find out if this is the norm to have such a long cycle. [CD 49]
I have heard clomid can lengthen cycles. bu this is driving me 
Im now thinking abut taking nethisterone to start AF off.

Can anyone give me some advise pls x


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya Bella

Didn't want to read and run. You must be going nuts! So have you done a hpt? I take it that you have and it was neg? It sounds really long, maybe your doctor or cons could offer some advise?

Sorry I can't offer more help. I've not had a cycle go on that long before don't don't have any pearls of wisdom.

Really hope you get things worked out soon hun. 

Best of luck

Tamsin x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Tama
Thankyou for your reply. Oh yes i have done several tests and BFN.
I have never gone this long before, i must of missed one this month, i suppose you can miss them occasionally 

Thanks again, good luck.


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh Bella!!! Youre still waiting......? Im afraid I cant give any words of wisdom but I think if it were me, I would take a trip to the doctors. I was only on Norothisterone for 5 days not 10 like before...

Did you Ov this month?? 

xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle
Yes still waiting it feels like a life time  I thought i had ov,d but probably didnt.

GP will do nothing for me, his not much of a help when it comes to fertilitiy.

How are things with you hun? Do you live in Essex?

Thanks again for your help x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Bella  still waiting, babe?! I'm not all that far behind you.. I don't know what's going on, either. I've booked a HcG blood test for tomorrow - didn't really give my GP's receptionist a choice. I called and said my fertility clinic wants me to have said test.. can I have a time tomorrow?!  They're normally useless, but didn't make too much fuss this time.  I would call your clinic and ask to speak to one of the Sisters or better still the cons you see normally. 

Hope you're not feeling too low, sweetheart.. I know it's a pain and a drag, but hang in there. I'm thinking of you  

Laura Xx

oh, ps - don't know what the flamin ell is going on with the PM's..


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey SF
Good to hear from you good luck tomorrow with blood test.
Last month i went to my GP and asked for HCG bloods and he would not do it  
He said they don't normally do them any more because pee sticks are accurate.
I was not pleased when he came out with that, [email protected]

No I'm trying not letting get to me, and just hope she comes soon, the wicked woman 

SF will be  for you that it comes back a wonderful surprise for you. x


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, Im in Wickford. Just noticed that you are also in Essex!! where abouts?

I know that feeling of having no help with doctors etc... Its a horrible feeling isnt it?? 
If youre def not pregnant, then he should just give you clomid-surely? (my second doctor said there is no need to take norothisterone twice as it is used to test!) It was a shame that the first doctor didnt read from the same page as him when he gave me Norothisterone-Once again!!!  

Id do one more test to make sure..  The waiting is such a killer! 

Michelle x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I started on 50mg clomid early March, and waited for af to arrive start of April, however she didnt show up and I ended up having my longest cycle ever... 56 days !  it was driving me slowly mad not knowing what was going on..... so I can understand where you are coming from... hang in there  

Julie x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Julie
Thank you im glad im not alone with this. CD 50 today and keep thinking she will show today.
Been getting AF sort of twinges. But who knows .


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle
Yes i live near south woodham Ferries, do you know it?
Not too far from you. Why dont you come and meet a few of us, we trying to get a night out 
Have a look at the ESSEX thread hun, hope you can come along.

My GP is no go as i said before. I was thinking about starting notherstone again for AF.
But DH wants me to wait and see if it happens naturally 

Im not to sure what you meant by taking notherstone, i always thought you need AF to start Clomid of.


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Well..thats what I thought.!! But apparently, it is only used to to test whether infact it is a hormone problem or something else.. obviously if you have a period after taking it, it is a hormone problem.. My doctor said if you have taken it once then there is absolutely no need to take it again!!!!! This was something that I was very confused about so I have done some of my own research and it suppose it does make sense! As the clomid helps produce the egg.....  its all very confusing..... especially when the first doctor gave me the second lot of Norothisterone!!!!  .....

Yes I know where you live!! its only 5-10 mins away!! Infact I was in the Asda today... I booked the playplace 'Cheeky Monkeys' for Lolas birthday... 

I will go over to the 'essex'.. Just have to put my little lady up to bed now xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Bella,

Hang in there hun, you are certainly not alone  

I know how frustrating it can be, I was like why is the clomid doing this to me, then wondering if I was  pregnant....  it was all the not knowing that was slowly driving me mad !

Here's hoping that you might get a bfp soon, failing that bring on af so at least you can continue with treatment.

Lets us know how you get on...  

Take Care.... Julie x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ohhhh yes, it's the not knowing what's going on that drives you bloody bonkers!! 

Bella.. change your GP. Demand blood tests when you want/need them! I spun them a yarn this morning.. The nurse said they "don't normally do the tests.. most don't ask and rely on the urine tests." I said 'I'm not most people' and went on to explain how I may need my af induced so that I can carry on with my treatment. She said it made sense and did the test without further debate.. depending on the results, I may be able to have something to induce af [I hope]

I'm only on CD37 and I'm going nuts. I really feel for anyone on a longer cycle 

Thinking of you 

mummu2lola.. julie..


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls
Thanks for your replies and your support.
I dont know where i would be if i never had you all.

Well still no  AF, i will see what happens over the weekend and then start taking notherstone to make AF
happen 

Hey SF, Hope your keeping strong hun, and wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Bella    My af arrived this morning and OMG she's is a belter. It's agony 

I know how difficult the waiting is, babe, but honestly.. I would rather be in your shoes than mine right now!

I hope you get it sorted soon, but in the meantime try to enjoy the  break as best you can  

Laura Xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi SF
You poor thing  suffering with the old witch pains 
I hope next month will be your BFP  it will happen hun.

No AF for me missed one month, still wish she would come.

Will keep you posted, have a good weekend x


----------

